

The Debian ghetto - gizi
https://bitcoinrevolt.wordpress.com/2015/08/26/the-debian-ghetto

======
forgottenpass
The "ghetto" dig seems unearned to me. The error message isn't great, but this
post is largely much todo about nothing. Software worked in a way you found
non-obvious and opaque, we can discuss that till the cows come home but it
doesn't explain the mini-tantrum documented in the blogpost.

The first two things I thought to google off that error message ("native
package version may not have a revision", '"native package" revision') lead to
a workaround as the first result, and an explanation of the limitation
respectively.

I don't know anything about debian packaging beyond the time I used deb-src to
grab a package and debug a PAM module, and I won't defend their packaging
process and tools as I don't know them. But even I know the difference between
quilt and native packages, something your manged to come out the other end of
this process without stumbling into. If documentation reads "You should only
use a native Debian package when it is clear that the package would only ever
be of use in Debian," I'm not going to fault Debian for not giving you the
version number flexibility you're angry they only provide to quilt (non-
native) packages.

You assert "The Debian team will X" as if you somehow know the Debian team
well enough to predict how they'll respond to the suggestion while
simultaneously not knowing the Debian project well enough to grasp the basics
of their packaging format? I should have just stopped reading when you
admitted your only two debugging tools were google and printf.

